# Frontier Lump coal?



## Jokerswild! (Feb 9, 2021)

My Home Deot had bags for 3.83 clearance price.  i cleaned em out.....

Good buy, or good riddance?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 9, 2021)

Never seen it. Let us know what you think


----------



## jeffo21 (Feb 9, 2021)

never heard of it. maybe a good buy


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 9, 2021)

Never heard of it. But I would have cleaned them out too. The only thing worse than trying cheap charcoal, is not trying cheap charcoal.  For $3.83. I’d risk about $100 on it


----------



## bill1 (Feb 9, 2021)

This is the 8kg/17.6# bag?!?!?  That's 25 cents per pound!  My HD wants $13/bag for it. 
I've used lots of Mexican lump charcoal and it all seems about the same...about A- quality.  Minimal ash, far superior to Kingsford briquettes.  
My Smart And Final sells 40# sacks at $15-20 during summertime.  This is a great price.  Just open the bag and check it out....you're hoping not to see railroad ties, pressure treated lumber, rocks, etc.


----------



## Jokerswild! (Feb 9, 2021)

its 25 below with windchill. Gonna wait a bit to fire it up! I will grill with it first, likely. One bag was broken open...didnt have the heart to ask for more off...but it looks fine


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2021)

I think you got a great buy
I ran out to the garage to check out a bag of Frontier lump a friend gave to me, but I hadn't even opened.  Quick sift with hands and it is the best quality of lump I've seen from a bag compared to Royal Oak and another brand I don't remember the name.
edit: Cowboy or something as that.
You must be close
Currently -11°F and -29° windchill.  That lump was very cold on bare hands.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I think you got a great buy
> I ran out to the garage to check out a bag of Frontier lump a friend gave to me, but I hadn't even opened.  Quick sift with hands and it is the best quality of lump I've seen from a bag compared to Royal Oak and another brand I don't remember the name.
> edit: Cowboy...


Thanks for the QA inspection on the Frontier.  I'll hope my HD puts it on sale at quarter-price.  
Around my parts, Cowboy lump comes from Mexico now too.  I give it a good, solid A-.  Only Royal Oak lump gets an A grade.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 11, 2021)

bill1 said:


> ...
> Only Royal Oak lump gets an A grade.


I've posted my observation on RO lump in other threads.
I've tried it twice and both bags were lots of crumbles and significant amount of kiln dried scraps.  The burn and thus heat output was not consistent.  I stay with RO briquettes.


----------

